# Does anyone here read German?



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

This cowl I found on Ravelry, has me fascinated. I guess because it looks alot like the crocheted crocodile stitch, but is knit.
But it's in German, which I do not understand. Can anyone translate?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kivu0pb97y4ysq2/loop teufelszwirn.pdf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loop-teufelszwirn


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm on it! Thanks!:kiss:


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Translate with google translate


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Bing translater comes up with this. Since I don't knit, I can't verify accuracy:
Material:
CA. 100 g sleeping beauty Merino Wool approx.LL 420m / 100 g
Needles:
Circular needles 3.5; 60 cm and a marker
Size:
Loop length approx. 24cm, size 60cm
J
Cast on 180 STS and close the round;
place a marker at the beginning of the round.
J
1 Knit round left.
J
2 Knit round right.
J
After the chart work from the third round.
J
Importantly, from the envelopes in the 1.und 9.Runde in the above
Round two stitches out to stricken.
J
ATTENTION! In round 10 to knit first only one stitch at the beginning
from the underlying first envelope; from all other envelopes in
This round as usual two out knit.
The second stitch out on needle at the end of rounds from the envelope.
J
The 16 rows of the heights rapport knit a total of 7 times times and then
again the 1.-8.Reihe.
J
Knit a round right and even a floating left then.
J
Not too loose bind off at the end.
J
Weave in ends! Finish! Look forward


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I asked the SCA group and one of them asked his freind from Germany.. and here's the translation. 

OK David here it is...She needs to download pattern from Ravelry and make sure she gets the chart.

you need 100grams of fingering weight marinowool, 500yds.(personal note:KnitPicks has some excellent fingering yarns and low prices)

size 4 or 7 20" or 24" (depending on how bulky you want it)

circular needles and stich marker

Begin: cast on 180 stiches and close the round. Place marker. this is the beginning.

Purl first row

Knit 2nd roon 3rd row start with Chart.

U= yarn over

- = Knit

// = knit 2 together

\\ = psso, pass one stich as if to knit to right needle, knit next stich and slip passed stich over it.

LR= into the yarnover stich underneath knit one and purl one.

do not worry about grey squares they mean nothing.

when you see LR,L or R, always remember to knit 1 and purl 1 into the underlying YO. EXCEPT in row 10. You only knit once into

beginning YO at the marker beginning of row 10. After this go back to K1P1 in underlying YOs where indicated.

Repeat rows 1-16 of CHART 7 times!

Now knit one row, then purl one row.

Bind off, making sure your bind off isn't too loose!!!!

Weave your ends and your done.

Have fun and enjoy.Dee

END translation

Obviously Dee and David are stupendously awesome folks. I hope this helps.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ya'll are awesome!! Thank you so much!:sing:

I think this will be a good project for that 377 yds skein I just spun. :sing:
I know it calls for 500 yds, but I'm thinking I can add a top and bottom "border" in a nuetral color that goes with the skein I've got...maybe a bit of the Shetland I've been carding. it's a gorgeous soft tan......


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Make sure you post pictures!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I will, and thanks again!


----------

